# TVR rims on a TT!!!!



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Just clocked this on Edition 38,got to be a first,looks spot on imo 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEET they look mean 

Charlie


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

oh YES


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

they look proper slick 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bloody lovely... 8)

If only it made the same noise...


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a bit of that, they look nice with a capital n....... Now thinking of getting my alloys redone black to go with my black TT....

Anyone got any pic's to see what it could look like and anyone know of anyone decent in the midlands that could do the wheels to a nice quality???? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dino said:


> Wouldn't mind a bit of that, they look nice with a capital n....... Now thinking of getting my alloys redone black to go with my black TT....
> 
> Anyone got any pic's to see what it could look like and anyone know of anyone decent in the midlands that could do the wheels to a nice quality???? [smiley=book2.gif]


Got black alloys on my black TT... 8)


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Tvr rims look very nice indeed.. Anyone know the dimensions of them beautys?
Pcd,offset etc etc

Cheers Neil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice much nicer 8)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TTKING said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tvr rims look very nice indeed.. Anyone know the dimensions of them beautys?
> Pcd,offset etc etc
> ...


5x114 et35-40


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Bloody lovely... 8)
> 
> If only it made the same noise...


You can get close with the GTT sport exhaust


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dino said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't mind a bit of that, they look nice with a capital n....... Now thinking of getting my alloys redone black to go with my black TT....
> ...


Nice Rusty....very nice.Definately convinced now Black rims is the way to go


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Best black TT's have black wheels


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

country boy said:


> Just clocked this on Edition 38,got to be a first,looks spot on imo 8)


  They look 8)


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> TTKING said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


what size?? They look like 18s, I need some different wheels for mine as I have a big brake kit to fit and I've been told
that they won't fit under my standard 18s 9arm rstt I may consider a set of these as the do look very nice and totally different. Where would I get the correct adapters from and what size adapers would I need??

Sorry for all the questions 
Neil


----------



## djmorton038 (May 15, 2009)

Wow Wow Wow  I am looking for a set all ready. one of the best alloys ive sen on a TT in ages.


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if the owner is a member on this forum?? i have a few questions!! looks sweet one of the best looking wheels i've seen on the TT

Cheers Neil


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> TTKING said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


It's the Centre Bore that causes the problems, the Sagaris has a CB of 70.1, I can have custom adapters made


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's a set think they look the same, only down the road from me to  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TVR-SPIDER-18-WHE ... 20aeab4843


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

saw that car at the SVAG meet yesterday. looked sweet in the flesh. never got a chance to speak to the owner though :?


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't beat black on black!!










Them TVR wheels look greaTT!!!!!


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Tuff as nails!

Love it!



country boy said:


> Just clocked this on Edition 38,got to be a first,looks spot on imo 8)


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos I took at the SVAG meet yesterday.

Don't all do it at once guys! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

oooooh man this is a cool 8) 8)


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Shit man after sending back a set of replica BBS CH`s 18 x8`s in satin black (my TT is Phantom Black) and thinking of ordering original BBS CH`s 18x8.5`s after seeing these my brain is ******** up, these are beautiful, probably even more so than Sportec 10 mono which I lusted after for such a long time.
What is actual offset and what is the rim width, by photos they look only 8j widths?
Jeff


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Best black TT's have black wheels


That looks like Darth Vader coming at you.....


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

What TVR are they off?? They look great!! I'm looking at changing my wheels like many i want a set of rims that have not been done to death and will clear the 6 pot porsche calipers I've got ready to fit nicely behind them 

Cheers Neil


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Try these - not exactly the same but I was considering them as a trackday wheel cos they're very light
www.driftworks.com/shop/p726/Rota-Boost ... _info.html
Graham


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TTKING said:


> What TVR are they off?? They look great!! I'm looking at changing my wheels like many i want a set of rims that have not been done to death and will clear the 6 pot porsche calipers I've got ready to fit nicely behind them
> 
> Cheers Neil


Off a Cerbera, they are called "spiders" & are 18"


----------

